# SW ProGreen 200



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What do you guys think? Any experience with it?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have only used it for one job, it's good paint, not a bad smell and covers pretty good.I only used about three colors, and they were med tones so I have no idea on the deep tones.If I remember right the price was not bad for sw anyway.I would use it again I guess if I didn't get a better price at my local paint manufacture company.Some clients are sold on sw i guess.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My rep is going to demo a few gallons on my next job. I am interested to learn as much as I can for the next housing boom that will include these new earth friendly materials so I can remain relevant in the market.
It will be strange painting around young n00bs that don't remember when paint had a "smell".


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> My rep is going to demo a few gallons on my next job. I am interested to learn as much as I can for the next housing boom that will include these new earth friendly materials so I can remain relevant in the market.
> It will be strange painting around young n00bs that don't remember when paint had a "smell".



Most of us now painting don't remember when paint actually "smelled"


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Only used it once on a very small job. Was so quick I can't remember any ups or downs about it. It changed the color of the wall though.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Only used it once on a very small job. Was so quick I can't remember any ups or downs about it. It changed the color of the wall though.


That's what she said.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## ecopainter (Mar 15, 2009)

Its good paint. I have used it a lot and have had no problems with it, besides the occasional dirty 5'er. It touches up really well, and sprays very well! I prefer the Harmony because it is a thinner consistency, and I actually get it cheaper then the Progreen 200!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I used the semi gloss on a trim package last week. I sprayed the trim and doors and it acted just like regular 200 semi except for it drying way too fast. Smooth masonite door with only two large panels looked like crap. It would not dry evenly. I went back and added a little water and weenie rolled about half the doors. The sheen seemed a little more like a eggshell than a semi gloss too. I am spraying another one at the end of the week and this time I plan on adding XIM extender to the paint to see if that helps.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I used the semi gloss on a trim package last week. I sprayed the trim and doors and it acted just like regular 200 semi except for it drying way too fast. Smooth masonite door with only two large panels looked like crap. It would not dry evenly. I went back and added a little water and weenie rolled about half the doors. The sheen seemed a little more like a eggshell than a semi gloss too. I am spraying another one at the end of the week and this time I plan on adding XIM extender to the paint to see if that helps.


That sucks. It sucks when a paint dries so fast it will not blend into itself when spraying.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I used the semi gloss on a trim package last week. I sprayed the trim and doors and it acted just like regular 200 semi except for it drying way too fast. Smooth masonite door with only two large panels looked like crap. It would not dry evenly. I went back and added a little water and weenie rolled about half the doors. The sheen seemed a little more like a eggshell than a semi gloss too. I am spraying another one at the end of the week and this time I plan on adding XIM extender to the paint to see if that helps.


Yeah: I don't think I would want to use it on trim may not dry hard enough.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Having to add extender to product your spraying just ain't right.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bender said:


> Having to add extender to product your spraying just ain't right.




agreed.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Having to add extender to product your spraying just ain't right.


 
yup ....it sucks. I have to use green products on this site ....200 progreen is the spec ....I forgot to mention ... I wrote the spec. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Kudos for trying. It might have been a diamond.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Bender, have you seen the (yes, in house) lab results we put in our current contractor sale flyer? They are for EnviroCoat and GreenCoat. It was interesting for me to learn, and your rep could tell you the same thing.... When we went for "stain resistance" we gave up "hide", but when we went for "hide/coverage", we seemed to lose "scrub". Don't "quote" me on getting the exact win/lose down here, but you get the idea.

We tested against most of the "hot" green products and faired really well when you average it all out. If I could remember more I'd share, but the results were neat to see how we chose product features for each line. The abscence of voc's (glycol mostly), are why the "green" products dry so fast, or won't keep a wet edge well.

As you know being a KM user, we pride ourselves on providing the painter a product that works. Both wet and dry! It's clearly dry much longer than it is wet, but you guys make/lose $ during application.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

My rep is a new guy from ICI
Nice guy but...


I've seen the products Yuba, but havn't tried them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I sprayed another 10 gallons today and added floetrol with a ff 210. Sprayed like a dream. Doors and trim came out great.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I love progreen 200.. excellent coverage, great consistancy, and for me anyways, an amaxing price. It is definately an easy sell being pro GREEN 200.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

My last 3 of 4 jobs I have used it. The 1 I didn't, I used Harmony, didn't like it. I like PG 200. And would have no problem using it again. On the other hand I'm gonna try Harmony 1 or 2 more times before I make up my mind. I hate to blame the paint Harmony, I was covering up Mississippi St. maroon with SW Daisy (close to the brightest shade of yellow) so I'm gonna credit it to extreme color change rather than product. But back to OP I give PG 200 :thumbsup:. I prolly about to buy a few gallons of it myself, my wife has just requested our house (we rent not buying high dollar paint) to be painted.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Just did a new construction 6500 sq ft house. 1 coat 700 primer tinted 50%, 1 top coat Progreen 200 Low sheen. All sprayed and back rolled and 24 hrs++ in between primer and top coat


Turned out like S***. Shine walls look like crap. It may pass for the HO's but the walls would have turned out better had I just used contractor's low sheen and saved 6 bucks a gal on my 135 gal purchase. Hell, the primer looked 5x better than the top. I'll end up re doing some rooms (for free) that get the most sunlight for sure. Pain in the ass.

I'm a SW Fanboy, but needless to say, I won't be using this product again. 9 years of painting and this wall job has looked the worst. You can make the argument about everything needing a 2nd coat, but this was the builders spec (save 3 grand on a 1.6 mil house). And anytime I have done 1 primer 1 top it has looked just great with differnt products.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Romanski said:


> Just did a new construction 6500 sq ft house. 1 coat 700 primer tinted 50%, 1 top coat Progreen 200 Low sheen. All sprayed and back rolled and 24 hrs++ in between primer and top coat
> 
> 
> Turned out like S***. Shine walls look like crap. It may pass for the HO's but the walls would have turned out better had I just used contractor's low sheen and saved 6 bucks a gal on my 135 gal purchase. Hell, the primer looked 5x better than the top. I'll end up re doing some rooms (for free) that get the most sunlight for sure. Pain in the ass.
> ...


Did you try adding a extender? I had the same problems with the semigloss until I tried adding Floetrol 6:1 ratio ....sheen acts the way it is suppose to. Dries WAY too fast.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you try adding a extender? I had the same problems with the semigloss until I tried adding Floetrol 6:1 ratio ....sheen acts the way it is suppose to. Dries WAY too fast.


I did not use any extender.
1/2 the house was done before I really started to say "Maybe that isn't going to look right." I just switched paint stores, so I really don't know the new rep. I told him about the issue and he said "the sheen will all level out in 72 hrs, it will look killer". So we just kept on going, beings how we still had 70 gallons of unreturnable tinted paint sitting in the garage. My partner was spraying, putting a fatty coat on and I was right behind him with a Wooster 18" backrolling. I dunno just in a loss for words. 4 grand in paint and it looks like sh1t, on jobs that I'm usually in and out.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

How much volume do you buy from SW? Have your rep come take a look at it and see if he can discount what you've bought.

I personally love Pro Green. I always prime, sand, 2 coats of finish though.


----------

